# 3 Scarf on cricket loom



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

3 scarves made on Cricket Rigid Heddle loom using 10 dent heddle. All 6 inch wide and 72 inch long plus fringe. Made with acyrlic yarn, variegated yarn and solid white. Twisted fringe finish. 










This scarf woven with alternating half white, half color warp (two strands white/2 strands color) and woven with two shuttles, one white, one colored. This spread the color change along the scarf.










This yarn was chosen for its earth tones. It's warped alternating half white, half color. I was worried about running out of white yarn and so I wove 4 picks of color yarn, 2 picks white, 4 picks color, 2 white. This did a good job of move the color sequence and the scarf looks different from the first one.










This scarf was made from two skeins of black and grey variegated yarn. I organized the warps into runs of color. I noticed that the color pattern was based on 11 inch sections and seemed to repeat every 88 inches, so I warped 88 inch long. The warp seemed to change to a different shade of color every 11 inches. I wove one shuttle on the weft. When it was time for new yarn, I made sure I cut the yarn at the same color change to preserve the weft color sequence.

I like how well it came out.

Have a good day!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Just stunning!!! We want pics of the loom too!!!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

OHHHH those are wonderful!

Awesome work, very very inspiring! Thank you for posting the pictures.  Do tell us more about the loom itself, I'm curious too!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful! Well done! I second the request for pics of the loom


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco does it again, wow!!! You do such nice work Franco.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Very, very nice. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice work! How long does it take (approximately) to do each scarf? Just curious. Really beautiful.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a pic from my blog of Cricket being warped up for a scarf

Wow! What a great response. 
I'm glad you like the scarfs and want to know about the Cricket loom.
I'm not affiliated with the company, I'm just a happy user of the Cricket.

Here is the maker's webpage on Cricket.
http://www.schachtspindle.com/our_products/cricket.php

There is some pictures in use on my weblog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/search?q=cricket

There is another website called Patty Anne's Place
http://www.pattyannesplace.com/index.html

Click on the tab at top that says "Videos" to see videos of Patty demonstrating different weaving techniques on a Cricket.

The first scarf took me about 10 hours. But once I figured it out, I'm under 7 hours to warp, weave and finish one scarf.

Which is well within my attention span.

Have a good day!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

***GASP**** you're a dude!
It is always amazing to find out you had it all wrong the whole time. In my mind you were a cute little thing with wavy brown hair a few freckles and about 36 or so.

Nice loom.. looks very complicated and intricate and very beautiful.

Ok..spent more time with your blog. I love your dishcloths! And I think even I could fingerweave.. awesome blog.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

chickenista said:


> ***GASP**** you're a dude!
> It is always amazing to find out you had it all wrong the whole time. In my mind you were a cute little thing with wavy brown hair a few freckles and about 36 or so.
> 
> Nice loom.. looks very complicated and intricate and very beautiful.
> ...


ROFL!!!

The loom is really very simple once you get used to all the parts.

Much simpler then some of the floor and table looms you could buy.

Have a good day!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice, and lol at the dude comment 

DH made an Inkle loom, and we've made a few items on that, but it's restrictive in what size items you can make.

Will have to put the Cricket loom on my birthday list


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

WildernesFamily said:


> Very nice, and lol at the dude comment
> 
> DH made an Inkle loom, and we've made a few items on that, but it's restrictive in what size items you can make.
> 
> Will have to put the Cricket loom on my birthday list


I saw your sig line. Schacht Spindle builds their products in USA.

Have a good day!


----------

